# poppy seed rolls



## marge265 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am new to the forum and looking for assistance in baking poppyseed rolls.

My problem is the rolls split open in the seam and other areas.How can I correct this problem?

Marge265


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to Cheftalk, Marge.

It's hard to answer your question without more information. My gut reaction is that it's something to do with your forming method. But we really need more info.

Why don't you walk us through the recipe, and, step-by-step, what you are doing. Maybe then we can better focus on the problem.


----------



## marge265 (Dec 18, 2011)

Poppyseed rolls splitting open

My recipe is as follows:

                                    1 tbs yeast

                                     1/4 cup warm water

                                    5 cups flour

                                    3/4 cup butter

                                    2 eggs

                                    2 egg yolks

                                    1/2 cup sour cream

                                   1 cup powderes sugar

                                    1/2 tsp salt

                                   1 tsp vanilla

Prime yeast in water. Cut butter into flour. Mix in salt & sugar. Mix yeast, eggs, egg yolks and sour cream together, Add to flour and mix together to form a ball. Place in mixer and knead 5-8 minutes until smooth and satiny. Divide in 2 and roll into rectangle. Spread on filling and roll. Seal end. Place on baking sheet seam sides down. cover with damp towel and set for 90 minutes. Baked at 350 for 30 minutes. I have a GE oven and my pan was 6 inches from the coil. The rolls split at the seam and on top. I'm not sure what to do. Thanks for any help you can offer. Marge265


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You may want to wrap the roll loosley in parchment paper the next time then bake. Once it is cooked ,  Cool paper on pan, cut paper away, cut and serve. It should not split . 

My observation.

Petals.


----------

